# best bbq sauce(store bought) or other sauces



## Norm70

whats your favorite brand of bbq???

I like sweet baby rays orginal good stuff i am telling you :beer:


----------



## DuckBuster

I agree on the Sweet Baby Ray's! Nothing like smoking a bunch of chicken thighs and wings, basting them in that stuff and then throwing them on a hot grill just long enough to carmalize it a bit! Ugh, I'm gettin' hungry just thinking about it!


----------



## Fallguy

The best store bought I think is Famous Daves

The best though is a family recipe I have which I WILL NOT share with anyone. It's got about 25 ingredients...that's your hint.


----------



## ac700wildcat

I like the famous daves bbq sauce too. I've tried all their flavors, but I'm not really a fan of the sweeter ones. The Devils Spit and Texas Pit ones are pretty good. I also like the original one, Rich and Sassy.


----------



## striped1

famous daves or corkys


----------



## tigerdog

I do like Famous Daves, especially the Devils Spit. However, when I'm looking for a good sweeter sauce, Ol West has become a favorite for my family. Its even a South Dakota product, so that makes buying it an even easier choice. I have quit buying the small bottles and now buy it by the gallon.


----------



## KEN W

Sweet Baby Ray all the way.


----------



## Sask hunter

Original bulls eye is mine


----------



## rock7178

Mine is going to have to be Rose City BBQ sauce...comes from small town central mn...stuff is amazing!!


----------



## Andrew Bremseth

KEN W said:


> Sweet Baby Ray all the way.


Agreed on the Sweet Baby Ray :beer:


----------



## zogman

Big John's Ol West.. It is a made in Mellette, SD by the James Valley Co.

It's also a dippin sauce.


----------



## Norm70

zogman,

that stuff is fricken great too they sell i the grocery store up here


----------



## ruger1

Not really a BBQ sauce, but Buffalo Wild Wings sauces are the best. No BBQ sauce hold a candle to BWW. The Spicy Garlic is the best with Caribbean Jerk a close second.


----------



## bigboy13

im goin' Corky's that stuffs amazin


----------



## rock7178

ruger1 said:


> Not really a BBQ sauce, but Buffalo Wild Wings sauces are the best. No BBQ sauce hold a candle to BWW. The Spicy Garlic is the best with Caribbean Jerk a close second.


Although the Spicy Garlic and Caribbean Jerk are very good!! My fav BW's is Honey BBQ!! :beer:


----------



## honkerslayr

I just found Budweiser bbq sauce at wallys world and decided to try it. I'm sure glad I did!!!! It's my fav now. Try it out I think you will be impressed.[/list]


----------



## redlabel

Long a favorite at our house, Fischer and Wieser Raspberry Chipotle


----------



## zogman

I did try Sweet Baby Rays for the first time this week end.
You guys may be right. It was very GOOD :beer:


----------



## 2f1bucks

famous daves texas pit


----------



## gamberc

Ol west you can only get it in certain places in south dakota like my dads grocery stores has it but boy is it good better then any bbq sauce


----------



## njsimonson

All good recommendations, I'm droolin' already.

My wife is a huge Sweet Baby Ray's brown sugar fan. I've always liked KC masterpiece, since I was a kid, and I will second the BW3s sauces, particularly spicy garlic.


----------



## buckseye

A while back I didn't have any bbq sauce so I used Heinz 57 steak sauce, it makes a real nice tasting bbq sauce... try it!


----------



## Rugger09

Im a huge fan of Stubbs and Head Country BBQ sauces. Always on the lookout for new stuff though.


----------



## sharptail1980

cattleman's is hands down the best sauce i have ever had if you can find cattleman's gold try it...i had to look for it on amazon.com spend the money its worth it


----------



## zogman

I recently tried "Curt's mild" also very good. Two young ladies from Hillsburo had a setup in the local grocery store.

Just had to buy some. :thumb:


----------



## Chuck Smith

Here is one that I have been making. I got it off the Lay's potato chip web page....

Tangy Carolina BBQ

*Ingredients: *

1 cup cider vinegar Couple Dashes of Worecestershire Sauce
1 cup ketchup 1/4 teaspoon of Chilli powder
1/2 packed brown sugar Dash of Cayenne Pepper
1/2 cup finely chopped onion Salt and Pepper to taste
1/3 cup Spicy Brown Mustard
2 tablespoons of butter

Put all ingredients into a sauce pan. Bring to a rolling boil stirring often. Reduce mixture by a 1/3 and it is ready to serve.


----------



## Gillbilly

Gates bbq out of K.C or Central bbq in Memphis.We buy a bunch when we are there so not sure if Central is available to ship but Gates is.Do like to make my own and have tweeked it preety good. :beer: one of the secret ing. :thumb:


----------

